# PayWeb, carte bancaire virtuelle du Crédit Mutuel



## jmoneyron (1 Décembre 2003)

Je viens d'essayer ce nouveau système qui consiste à obtenir de la banque, en ligne, un numéro de carte bancaire à 12 chiffres valable une seule fois pour une transaction donnée.

Je suis sur un G4/450 avec 10.3.1 512 de Ram, j'ai 3 navigateurs Internet Explorer 5.2.3, Safari 1.1 et Camino 0.7.

 Pour l'instant seul Internet Explorer est capable de mener la transaction à son terme, Safari et Camino se bloquent en route, et PayWeb est inutilisable avec ces deux navigateurs.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre expérience de ce système ?


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

C'est exact. J'utilise ce service du crédit mutuel depuis son lancement. Je passe par Netscape 7, le seul navigateur vraiment compatible avec la majorité des sites ...


----------



## jmoneyron (3 Décembre 2003)

Pas beaucoup d'échos  à propos de PayWeb, et jusqu'ici sans réponse du Crédit Mutuel.


----------

